# 31 Days of Halloween -- October Movie Marathon



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

All right, here's the promised thread. Feel free to jump on board and post your selections. I know people have been posting some current viewings. This is a planned event to get your TV spook on for the entire month of October! I watch a lot of annual repeats, but it's always fun to make up the list and see how many I can watch.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

1. Ghost Rider (My 8 year olds family movie night)
2. Halloween (John Carpenter)
3. Trick r Treat (Sam) 
4. The Hollow 
5. Fright Night
6. The Raven (Vincent Price)
7. Hocus Pocus
8. Nightmare on Elm Street (original)
9. The Ghost and Mr Chicken
10. Sleepy Hollow (Disney)
11. Graveyard Shift
12. Pet Cemetery
13. The Dead Zone
14. Silver Bullet. 
15. Snow White (My 10 yr olds family movie night)
16. The Wolfman
17. Dracula 
18. Frankenstein
19. Monster House
20. The Halloween Tree
21. Sleepy Hollow
22. Hubbys Choice
23. Tower of Terror
24. Nightmare Before Christmas
25. Friday the 13th part 1
26. Night of the Demons
27. Garfield Halloween Special 
28. House On Haunted Hill (Vincent Price)
29. Hubbys Choice
30. Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown 
31. The Worst Witch


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice selection. Great minds think alike.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm actually in need of some help...I'm still trying to track down a copy of the original Halloween, Halloween 3 and 4 and Nightmare Before Christmas. The original Halloween is the major one I need...since I have Halloween II already and 3/4 would just be nice...but aren't needed. Also NBC isn't really in my eyes a "Halloween" movie so it would just be a bonus. But I've tried to find the original Halloween on DVD for years! No one sells it or at least it seems that way...and I don't want to buy it online...shipping. I should also find a copy of the original Ring.

Anyways besides that I just don't know how to order it (my list). I only have 36 horror movies...excluding my zombie movies (I've seen them so many times) and the odd "family" Halloween movie I have. So maybe you guys can help me pick? I mainly want to watch ones I haven't seen before...so I'll mark the ones I've seen.

Here's my horror movies:

The Blair Witch Project
Trick or Treat
American Psycho - Seen
Army of Darkness
Bloodrayne - Seen
Bram Stoker's Dracula - Seen
Cabin Fever - Seen but LOVED it
Christine - Seen
Friday the 13th 1-4 - Seen the first
Friday the 13th Killer Cut
Halloween (Rob Zombie) - Seen
Halloween II (Rob) - Seen
Halloween 2 - Seen
Halloween: H20 - Seen
Hellraiser
House of 1000 Corpses
It - Seen
Nightmare on Elm Street 1-4
Planet Terror
Psycho - Seen
Psycho (1998) - Seen
Rosemary's Baby - Seen
Silent Hill - Seen
Rose Red - Seen but it was years ago
Suicide Club
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003) - Seen
The Evil Dead
The Grudge
The Ring Two
The Shining - Seen a million times but love it!
The Skeleton Key - Seen
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original I think?)
The Village
The Wicker Man
Trick r Treat

Family:

Halloweentown 1/2 - Seen but years ago
Hocus Pocus - Seen but years ago

Zombies:

Night of The Living Dead - Seen
28 Days/Weeks Later - Seen
Carriers - Seen years ago
Dawn of The Dead - Seen
Day of The Dead (2008 bad remake) - Seen
Land of The Dead - Seen
Night of The Living Dead (remake) - Seen
Resident Evil - Seen
Resident Evil: Apocalypse - Seen
Resident Evil: Degeneration 
Resident Evil: Extinction - Seen
Shaun of The Dead - Half seen (didn't finish it)
World War Z - Seen
Zombieland - Seen


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep checking this thread. You'll find some great selections. If you have AMC or IFC, both channels air the Halloween movies, the former as part of their annual Monsterfest (Fearfest it's now called) marathon in October.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

So, admittedly my list will not be for everyone. I'm a bit of a self-proclaimed horror movie connoisseur. I've watched several hundreds of horror movies. I sway towards the newer, yet not tremendously bloody movies. I'm not a big fan of excessive gore. It's just not my thing. I'd prefer a creepy, heady kind of horror/thriller than a "chop everyone up in hundreds of pieces" kind of a movie with blood splattering everywhere.

With that said I've got a little of everything in this list and am purposely leaving some "obvious" movies off, like The Shining. The Shining is a favorite of so many people, but I just never really cared for it. I never found it scary in the least, not even for it's time. I understand I'm in a small minority there, but anyway, here's my list starting slowly and culminating with some of my very favorites. There will be some in this list that some of you don't like, but these are my favorites so tough... 

1 Bram Stroker's Dracula
2 The Others
3 It Follows
4 The Ring
5 The Secret of Crickley Hall
6 The Purge
7 Rose Red
8 The Babadook
9 White Noise
10 Poltergeist
11 Poltergeist II
12 Signs
13 Amusement
14 It
15 The Wolfman (2010)
16 The Vanishing
17 Shutter Island
18 Zombieland
19 Cube (1997)
20 Halloween (2007)
21 The Descent 
22 Midnight Movie
23 1408
24 Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
25 Insidious
26 Insidious 2
27 The Blair Witch Project (1999)
28 The Conjuring
29 House on Haunted Hill (1999)
30 Trick 'r Treat
31 Halloween (1878)


----------



## batgirly (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my list in no particular order: (I probably won't be able to see them all)

1. Dracula (Lugosi)
2. Frankenstein (Karloff)
3. Bride of Frankenstein (Karloff)
4. Son of Frankenstein (Karloff)
5. The Wolf Man (Chaney)
6. The Mummy (Karloff)
7. Creature from the Black Lagoon
8. White Zombie (Lugosi)
9. The Black Cat (Lugosi and Karloff)
10. Murders in the Rue Morgue (Lugosi)
11. Island of Lost Souls (Lugosi)
12. Plan 9 from Outer Space
13. Ed Wood
14. Psycho (Perkins and Leigh)
15. City of the Dead (Christopher Lee)
16. Night of the Living Dead (original)
17. Dawn of the Dead (original)
18. Zombie (Fulci)
19. The Exorcist 
20. Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original)
21. Halloween (John Carpenter, Jamie Lee Curtis)
22. Friday the 13
23. The Shining (Kubrick)
24. The Thing (John Carpenter)
25. From Beyond
26. Evil Dead 2
27. Horror of Dracula
28. Return of the Vampire (Lugosi)
29. The Haunted Palace (Price)
30. The Body Snatcher (Karloff)
31. Trick R Treat
32. Sleepy Hollow
33. House (1977)
34. The Mummy (Hammer)
35. Snow White and the Seven Dwarves (Disney)
36. Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein (Lugosi, Strange, Chaney)
37. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some excellent picks. I tend towards the classics myself, with a few modern ones I really like.


----------



## HeathenHeart (Sep 7, 2016)

@batgirly, +1! This time of year I also lean toward the Universal Monsters. The old Horror and Camp is Halloween for me. I can watch a horror movie whenever, I like to make October special.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok. Got my list together. Might be a few changes here and there but I like the line up  list is from the 1st to the 31st.

1. Haunted Mansion
2. Dawn of the dead (remake)
3. Scream
4. The crazies
5. House of wax
6. Stay alive
7.World War Z
8. ParaNorman
9. Hotel Transylvania I/II
10. Ghostbusters (original)
11. Tales from the Crypt: Demon Knight
12. Harry Potter Goblet of fire
13. The fog
14. The craft
15. Beatlejuice
16. Zombiland
17. They Live
18. Freddy vs Jason
19. Van Helsing
20. Darkness Falls
21. 28 days later
22. Monsters vs Aliens
23. Nightmare on Elm st 1 or 3
24. Dylan Dog
25. The Covenant
26. Legion
27. Sleepy Hallow
28. Hocus Pocus
29. Halloween III
30. Halloween specials (TV and Shorts)
31. Trick r Treat


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I will be working on my list tonight with hubby. But I noticed these lists don't include a lot of imports. 
I am a big fan of either b movies that make fun of themselves or good gore and lots of it!!! I'll update soon!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Me too...I started the thread but have yet to post my own list!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

The Joker said:


> So, admittedly my list will not be for everyone. I'm a bit of a self-proclaimed horror movie connoisseur. I've watched several hundreds of horror movies. I sway towards the newer, yet not tremendously bloody movies. I'm not a big fan of excessive gore. It's just not my thing. I'd prefer a creepy, heady kind of horror/thriller than a "chop everyone up in hundreds of pieces" kind of a movie with blood splattering everywhere.
> 
> With that said I've got a little of everything in this list and am purposely leaving some "obvious" movies off, like The Shining. The Shining is a favorite of so many people, but I just never really cared for it. I never found it scary in the least, not even for it's time. I understand I'm in a small minority there, but anyway, here's my list starting slowly and culminating with some of my very favorites. There will be some in this list that some of you don't like, but these are my favorites so tough...
> 
> ...


Thats a great list. 
It Follows and 1408 are two of my very favorite movies that I don't see on most people's lists.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Check your TV listings for a channel called Comet TV.

http://www.comettv.com/

They run all sorts of cool stuff from sci-fi to horror. They're currently running lots of kaiju flicks right now. Watched Godzilla vs. Mothra last nite.

They also run the original MST3K on Sunday nites! 

On my cable system it's one of the HD channels but you can get it through an antenna. Now, they're not running first run movies, but fun cheesy sci-fi & horror, like Troll & Troll 2!!


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

For all the classic horror movie buffs, TCM has acquired some really great stuff for October this year--a lot of the classic Universal monster movies and Hammer films. No doubt Husband and I will tune in to that...

In the meantime, here are some Blu-Rays the husband bought recently. I'm really curious to watch CARNIVAL OF SOULS as I've not see it, but I promised DH and myself I wouldn't indulge until I finished the comics project I have on my drawing board (which I can't wait to plug soon as it's also horror-related!).


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

I spent the last week of September setting the mood for October with:

*Sleepy Hollow *(DVD)
I've watched this many times and I'm still in love with the atmosphere. The score is a big part of the appeal for me (even in its overly bombastic moments) as is the desaturation of forests, houses, and costumes. When blood sprays, its satisfyingly garish against the graytones. It reminds me of the Hammer, AIP, and Bava horror films from way back - most notably in the zoom in on eyes staring out of an Iron Maiden (a la _Pit & The Pendulum_). Some fun macabre humor and one of my favorite Depp performances makes this a go-to movie for me every autumn.

*Lady In White* (DVD)
Firstly, what I love about this movie. The Autumnal feel is wonderful. The classroom scenes are some of my favorites with the lit Jack-o-lanterns on each desk, the reactions to the scary story being told (one kid's bunny ear slowly droops in dread), and the dark cloakroom with the fanlight window that overlooks... a graveyard? Strange, but cool! A couple of moments have haunted me for years; the slow reveal of the figure outside of the sleeping boy's bedroom window and the same figure's descent down the stairs in an abandoned cottage. Shudderific! The dramatic sequence of the boy locked in the cloakroom dreaming of his dead mother, waking up crying, then witnessing a spectral apparition is so memorable. And the shocking murder of a man in front of his wife was well played. It's apparent this was a labor of love from the writer/director/producer. That said, I don't watch this one as often as I used to and, having seen it the other day, the reasons are clearer to me.
The tone shifts are frequent and jarring. The accumulated weight of tragedy throughout the story is pretty heavy, so lighthearted or humorous moments often come across as just odd. This is compounded by a score that sounds sometimes inappropriate, forced, or overly sentimental. So, for me, this is a once-every-few-years thing.

*Extraordinary Tales* (NETFLIX)
A collection of animated shorts based on Poe stories. Not all of the animation styles are to my taste but it's nice to have this on in the background. Listening to Poe's words is quite a moodsetter.

*The Ninth Gate* (DVD)
At first I wasn't sure how I felt about this movie, but I liked it enough that I rewatched it several times, enjoying it more each time. I like this guy's video review.

______________________________________

A movie I want to watch again soon is *What We Do In The Shadows* (AMAZON). I rented this a while back and got a real kick out of it. Several vampires cohabiting mockumentary style. I need to own it. Trailer


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

SLEEPY HOLLOW is one of my favorite movies, no matter the time of year or genre. We saw it in the movie theater when it came out. The atmosphere is excellent, and I consider it Johnny Depp's best film, and along with THE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS, Tim Burton's finest effort as well. It's a timeless classic with a talented cast and unique spin on the original, maintaining just the right balance of faithfulness to Washington Irving while adding dimension to the characters, and mixing in a splash of dark humor.


----------



## phil1031 (May 21, 2008)

1. Halloween (1978)
2. Night of the Demons (1988)
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. Trick R Treat
5. Night of the Demons (2009)
6. Tales of Halloween (2015)
7. Night of The Living Dead (1968)
8. 13 Ghosts (1960) - Make sure you have a ghost viewer!
9. Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein
10. Any Unviersal Monster movie
11. Satan's Little Helper
12. House on Haunted Hill (1959)
13. Sleepy Hollow
14. Hocus Pocus
15. The Worst Witch (1986)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Halloween October Movie List 2016

Saturday October 1 – The Crawling Eye
Sunday October 2 – Blair Witch
Monday October 3 – Slime People	
Tuesday October 4 – Legend of Hell House
Wednesday October 5 – Carnival of Souls
Thursday October 6 – Godzilla (original)
Friday October 7 – Phantasm
Saturday October 8 – The Wolfman
Sunday October 9 – Earth vs. the Flying Saucers
Monday October 10 – Headless Horseman
Tuesday October 11 – The Hollow
Wednesday October 12 – Mark of the Vampire
Thursday October 13 – Equinox
Friday October 14 – Land That Time Forgot
Saturday October 15 – Tarantula
Sunday October 16 – Sleepy Hollow
Monday October 17 – House on Haunted Hill
Tuesday October 18 – The Haunting
Wednesday October 19 – The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Walt Disney), Donald’s Scary Tales
Thursday October 20 – Willow Creek, Abominable Snowman
Friday October 21 – Young Frankenstein
Saturday October 22 – Dracula
Sunday October 23 – Alien
Monday October 24 – Curse of the Demon
Tuesday October 25 – Pumpkinhead
Wednesday October 26 – It Came From Beneath the Sea
Thursday October 27 – The Gorgon
Friday October 28 – Night of the Living Dead
Saturday October 29 – Trick r Treat
Sunday October 30 – Disney’s Halloween Treat

HALLOWEEN – TCM Classics, Halloween


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm enjoying this thread and think it's a great reference for some of the titles I haven't heard of or seen yet. I'll have to create my own list and jump in. Thanks for the great ideas. And I love that October starts on Saturday this year. Nice way to kick off the scary movie season.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't have a list yet but I've told myself I want to watch ( at least half the month) movies I haven't seen before. I haven't seen several of the new movies that have come out which I'm sure suck because no one can make a good horror movie anymore but I have a hard time rewatching movies I've already seen. 
I can't do Halloween, Friday the 13th, Freddie, Trick R Treat, I have seen them to death.
I guess I am going to try :

Conjuring 2
The Darkness
Pride and Prejudice and zombies ( not horror but zombies so it counts for my list)
Clown ( maybe, I hate clowns but I might try it)
The other side of the door
The Boy
The Witch
10 Cloverfield Lane
Paranormal Activity Ghost Dimension


Does anyone have any suggestions that are sort of new? I'm looking up some of the less mainstream ones I've seen on peoples lists
What about Netflix ? does anyone have any suggestions that are on there I do like more supernatural scary than a human person doing a bunch of killing and i hate the Hostel, Saw type things.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I hate ordering the list myself but since I couldn't get any help...

1. Halloweentown
2. Halloweentown 2
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Ghostbusters
5. Ghostbusters 2
6. Rocky Horror Picture Show 
7. It
8. The Shining
9. Rose Red
10. Christine
11. Army of Darkness
12. Evil Dead
13. Friday the 13th
14. Friday the 13th 2
15. Friday the 13th 3
16. Friday the 13th 4
17. Nightmare on Elm Street
18. Nightmare on Elm Street 2
19. Nightmare on Elm Street 3
20. Nightmare on Elm Street 4
21. Suicide Club
22. The Grudge
23. The Ring 2 
24. The Village
25. Hellraiser
26. Cabin Fever
27. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
28. Halloween II
29. Halloween 4
30. Halloween 5
31. Halloween (I'm going to get this one way or another...even if I have to watch it on TV -_-)


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't have a list yet but I've told myself I want to watch ( at least half the month) movies I haven't seen before. I haven't seen several of the new movies that have come out which I'm sure suck because no one can make a good horror movie anymore but I have a hard time rewatching movies I've already seen.
> I can't do Halloween, Friday the 13th, Freddie, Trick R Treat, I have seen them to death.
> I guess I am going to try :
> 
> ...


Some Netflix options are

Hellraiser
Sleepy hollow
Tucker and Dale vs evil is a good horror/comedy spoof type movie


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions that are sort of new? I'm looking up some of the less mainstream ones I've seen on peoples lists
> What about Netflix ? does anyone have any suggestions that are on there I do like more supernatural scary than a human person doing a bunch of killing and i hate the Hostel, Saw type things.


A couple of NETFLIX suggestions:

The Awakening (2011) is a ghost story set in 1920s England.
Stonehearst Asylum (2014) is set in Victorian England and, I understand, very loosely based on a Poe story. Nothing supernatural, just madness.

Perhaps not the best examples of their kinds, but I've watched - and enjoyed - both of these films multiple times.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I started back in September, but here's what me and the wife have watched so far:

Psycho I-IV
Chopping Mall
The Mephisto Waltz
Dead Alive
Hellraiser III
10 Cloverfield Lane

And at the theater, we went to see Don't Breathe and Blair Witch. We're going to go see Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children this week.

Beyond that I'll try to work in my usual favorites, like Poltergeist, The Shining, Halloween 1-3, The Thing, The Lost Boys, etc. I'm also going to try to get through all of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies and possibly all of the Friday the 13th movies as well, in addition to some others that we've never seen.

disembodiedvoice, have you seen Jacob's Ladder? It's not new, but it might be something you'd like.


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm a huge rob zombie fan! I love anything remotely related to Halloween too! Heck at night I'll watch re runs of Goosebumps on Netflix haha! I love Tales from the crypt! 

1. 31 
2. Halloween (RZ)
3. Halloween 2 (RZ)
4. Devils Rejects 
5. House of 1000 Corpses 
6. Lords of Salem
7. Texas Chainsaw Masacare (ALL)
8. Poltergeist (ALL)
9. Blair Witch (2016)
10. The Possession 


That's all I can think of at the moment ladies and germs!


----------



## Angstschreeuw (Sep 21, 2014)

For people who need some inspiration on what to watch: http://theyshootzombies.com/ghf1000/


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloween (Carpenters)
Trick R Treat
Tales of Halloween
Sleepy Hollow
Nightmare Before Christmas
Hocus Pocus ... how have I not watched this yet this year.... 
The Witch
Psycho (original)
Child's Play


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I would do quarantine and right at your door.

They are pretty good psychological thrillers. Right at your door might be a little long... some parts are a little slow. But quarantine is good from start to finish. I don't have a whole lot of advice because I love the bloody gory graphically violent ones!!!
That's why I haven't put up my list.

Tends to be too violent for most.



disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions that are sort of new? I'm looking up some of the less mainstream ones I've seen on peoples lists
> What about Netflix ? does anyone have any suggestions that are on there I do like more supernatural scary than a human person doing a bunch of killing and i hate the Hostel, Saw type things.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Wickedwench said:


> I would do quarantine and right at your door.
> 
> They are pretty good psychological thrillers. Right at your door might be a little long... some parts are a little slow. But quarantine is good from start to finish. I don't have a whole lot of advice because I love the bloody gory graphically violent ones!!!
> That's why I haven't put up my list.
> ...


All lists are welcome!  I don't mind violence... I just want a good movie.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> I started back in September, but here's what me and the wife have watched so far:
> 
> Psycho I-IV
> Chopping Mall
> ...


Curious to know what you thought about 10 Cloverfield Lane , Blair Witch and Don't Breath ? I'm interested in all three of these.
I took my daughter to see Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children last night and we liked it, slow in some parts but not too bad, overall it was a pleasant surprise.
I'm going to look up Jacob's Ladder, it sound familiar but I'm drawing a blank on it, will definitely check it out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Stochey said:


> All lists are welcome!  I don't mind violence... I just want a good movie.



I agree with Stochey, don't hesitate to post your list Wickedwench. Different strokes for diff folks, there are plenty of people who love the same movies you do. I like them, they just aren't my favorites. I've watched all those bloody gory violent ones. It's just one time is enough for me lol
I like reading all the lists , you should post yours.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Wickedwench said:


> I would do quarantine and right at your door.
> 
> They are pretty good psychological thrillers. Right at your door might be a little long... some parts are a little slow. But quarantine is good from start to finish. I don't have a whole lot of advice because I love the bloody gory graphically violent ones!!!
> That's why I haven't put up my list.
> ...


I will check these out , thanks ! I think I've seen Quarantine but I know I haven't seen right at your door, I will look it up for sure.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a bit more bolder I guess, trying to get one in for each of the 31 days, which has never happened. How is anyone else doing? I've watched 3 out of my 6 so far, so I'm all ready behind. Been very busy with work and stuff lately, but tonight isn't over yet!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Curious to know what you thought about 10 Cloverfield Lane , Blair Witch and Don't Breath ? I'm interested in all three of these.
> I took my daughter to see Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children last night and we liked it, slow in some parts but not too bad, overall it was a pleasant surprise.
> I'm going to look up Jacob's Ladder, it sound familiar but I'm drawing a blank on it, will definitely check it out.


I'm not who you asked but:

10 Cloverfield Lane - Very good but I thought the ending could have been better ... 

Don't Breathe - FANTASTIC! Moves at a breakneck pace! Very tense!

Blair Witch - See it if you liked the first one... very tense and it did its job in the sense that you could not pay me to go camping right now... the constant jump scares were ridiculous though


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Curious to know what you thought about 10 Cloverfield Lane , Blair Witch and Don't Breath ? I'm interested in all three of these.
> I took my daughter to see Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children last night and we liked it, slow in some parts but not too bad, overall it was a pleasant surprise.
> I'm going to look up Jacob's Ladder, it sound familiar but I'm drawing a blank on it, will definitely check it out.


I liked 10 Cloverfield Lane until the ending (won't say more so I don't spoil anything for you). Didn't like Don't Breathe much at all and hated Blair Witch, but it was a free sneak preview screening so at least I didn't pay for the tickets. Like Stochey said, it's literally "jump scare: the movie". Except the scares weren't very scary...and the few things that could have been scary just didn't work out. 

They did a Q&A afterwards with the director, who I like - same guy who did The Guest (good movie if you're into the 80s revivalist movement, and it takes place during Halloween) and You're Next. Even the director and the writer joked around a lot about the movie and honestly, didn't seem to take themselves or the whole thing very seriously. Like they kinda knew they made a bad, derivative movie, I guess?

My wife and I did see Miss Peregrine the other night; it was a little inconsistent but pretty good. People took their small children to see it and half the time the kids had their eyes covered. Thought the skeleton battle near the end of the movie was kinda ridiculous. The kids all laughed throughout that scene.

Paul, I've tried to do one movie a night for the past 2 or 3 years, and I know it's never going to happen. I just try to watch as many as I can, sometimes two in one night. 

We also watched Re-Animator earlier this week. I'm going to try to watch In the Mouth of Madness and From Beyond as well to get my Lovecraft fix.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Forhekset said:


> I liked 10 Cloverfield Lane until the ending (won't say more so I don't spoil anything for you). Didn't like Don't Breathe much at all and hated Blair Witch, but it was a free sneak preview screening so at least I didn't pay for the tickets. Like Stochey said, it's literally "jump scare: the movie". Except the scares weren't very scary...and the few things that could have been scary just didn't work out.


No joke about the jump scares not being scary ... I'm really confused how her having a cut on her foot sounded like someone snapping her leg in half oh yeah because LOUD NOISE!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I watched the original Blair Witch the other night and it continues to hold up as a classic. The 2nd installment had a totally different vibe, and wasn't the worst, or the best movie I've seen. Unfortunately, everyone I've heard from in the writing community has given the new one a thumbs down...that's too bad. 

Hard to catch up lately, since I just listed a new home this week and my real estate continues to be hopping. I also saw that my digital download DEVOURED from Cemetery Dance is close to breaking the top 200 in Fiction and Literature category which is pretty cool.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

No updates? Everyone must be super busy or crashing from sugar highs! I'm running behind, but I did manage to watch a few more. Just not enough free time.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, last week we watched Stage Fright (1987), Hellraiser 4 and tried to watch Elvira: Mistress of the Dark, but fell asleep since it was late. I'll have to rewatch it this week. Stage Fright started off slowly but picked up later on and was pretty enjoyable. Hellraiser 4 was terrible.

My wife bought the new Blu-Ray release of It that just came out, so I'm sure we'll watch that once it arrives from Amazon.


----------



## coderising (Oct 11, 2016)

great list / great mix spooky and ookie. . . . . also include Adams Family on my list


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Halloween (Carpenters)
> Trick R Treat
> Tales of Halloween
> Sleepy Hollow
> ...


I'm avoiding my list I think. I feel like I'm probably trying to save them until closer to Halloween but then it'll end up sneaking up on me. 

So far I've watched Psycho and Tales of Halloween from my list but I've watched a bunch of others, lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the movie reviews Forhekset and Stochey ! I guess I am going to wait on Blair Witch to come out on DVD, doesn't sound like I want to spend cash on it.
I have 10 Cloverfield Lane on my netflix list. We watched The Boy the other night from netflix ( about the doll) it was ok, it was good enough for our movie night. We have tried to watch at least one thing horror or Halloweeny each night , I think we have only missed 2 nights so far but we are playing it loose with what constitutes as Halloween I guess. On Saturday Syfy has an original movie on and we have DVR'd and watched those some nights and watched Hocus Pocus last night.
Just got Pride and Prejudice and Zombies yesterday from Netflix...again not really Halloween but zombies counts for us.
We aren't just sticking to movies either, we watch the Strain and the Exorcist and American Horror Story so we will DVR those and watch in a binge or maybe one episde and a movie.


----------



## NikkiL (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm mostly into the old classics, especially if its got a well written plot. These are just a few that I never miss.

The Uninvited
The Ghost and Mrs Muir
Arsenic and Old Lace
Dracula
Frankenstein
The Mummy
The Wolfman
The Changling
The innocents
Ghost Story
The Others
Haunted
Young Frankenstein
Blair Witch
The Ring
The Women in Black


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

NikkiL said:


> I'm mostly into the old classics, especially if its got a well written plot. These are just a few that I never miss.
> 
> The Uninvited
> The Ghost and Mrs Muir
> ...


I love The Uninvited. And The Changeling is one of my wife's favorite scary movies.

This past week we watched The Conjuring 2, the new Blu-Ray release of Carrie that just came out, Terror Train and Repulsion. Repulsion is one of those classic movies that I'd never seen, and it's one I'd never watch again. It was ok...not a great Halloween movie or anything, just a psychological thriller with a couple of unsettling parts. Good if you're looking for something different and don't mind a SLOW-paced movie.

Terror Train was a lot better than it has any right to be, despite being a by-the-numbers slasher. The Conjuring 2 was about an hour too long, and Carrie is Carrie. It's one of our faves.

Seems like we're averaging about 3-4 movies per week. This week, and especially next week, we'll probably try to start mixing in more classics and "essential" Halloween viewing stuff.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Watched 8 on my list so far. Really tied up a few nights a week with work, so it's tough.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

For my money, no Halloween binge is complete without including "Roseanne" Halloween Specials DVD.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, my list has grown from its original four Halloween favs. Now the complete list for Halloween day is:

_Creepshow_ (the 1982 original)
_Halloweentown_ (Only the first in the series)
_The Funhouse Massacre_ (just found this one-excellent Halloween treat)
_Trick r Treat_ (What would the season be like without Sam?)
_Elvira, Mistress of the Dark_
_The Wolf Man_ (Lon Chaney Jr, of course)
_Halloween_ (John Carpenter, once again, of course)
_The Midnight Hour_

With the exceptions of _Elvira_ and _The Wolf Man_, all these flicks take place on Halloween night which is why they're perfect for the day. Elvira got thrown in because she pretty much personified horror movies and Halloween throughout the 80s (Knott's Scary Farm's Halloween Haunt wasn't Halloween Haunt without _Elvira's live Shock and Rock Review_) and because I once scared the crap out of her while playing a scareactor at Queen Mary's Shipwreck event. And the Wolf Man is there simply because I always thought he was the coolest monster Universal Studios ever came up with, Frankenstein's Monster and the Creature from the Black Lagoon not withstanding.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Made it through House That Dripped Blood last nite. I realized as I was watching that it was one I hadn't seen.

I know I should've made a list of what movies to watch & what days to watch them but I know I wouldn't keep to the list. I much prefer just hitting random horror that I haven't seen before.

TCM has been helping greatly in my watching because they're do Christopher Lee movies on Monday nites, other themed horror movies on Fridays, they have TCM Underground at 2AM Sat. nite/Sun. morning & Sunday nites they're doing the Monster of the Month which is Frankenstein.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I posted this in the Halloween TV Shows Sticky before seeing this thread....

I compiled and edited this list of movies that will be airing over the next week or two on TCM (Turner Classic Movies), carrying through until Halloween night. I tried to delete out anything that wouldn't be considered Halloween related. There are a couple good old movies in there, anyway....

21 Friday

8:00 PM - DR. JEKYLL AND MR. HYDE (1941) A scientist's investigations into the nature of good and evil turn him into a murderous monster.
Dir: Victor Fleming Cast: Spencer Tracy , Ingrid Bergman , Lana Turner .
BW-113 mins, CC,

10:00 PM - EYES WITHOUT A FACE (1960) A surgeon steals young women's faces hoping to heal his daughter's scars.
Dir: Georges Franju Cast: Pierre Brasseur , Alida Valli , Edith Scob .
BW-90 mins,

11:45 PM - BODY SNATCHER, THE (1945) To continue his medical experiments, a doctor must buy corpses from a grave robber.
Dir: Robert Wise Cast: Boris Karloff , Bela Lugosi , Henry Daniell .
BW-78 mins, CC,

1:15 AM - PHANTOM OF THE RUE MORGUE (1954) A mad scientist uses an ape to murder his enemies.
Dir: Roy Del Ruth Cast: Karl Malden , Claude Dauphin , Patricia Medina .
C-84 mins, CC,

2:45 AM - MACABRE (1958) A doctor's daughter is kidnapped and buried alive, and he is given just five hours to find and rescue her.
Dir: William Castle Cast: William Prince , Philip Tonge , Jonathan Kidd .
BW-71 mins, CC,

4:00 AM - CORPSE VANISHES, THE (1942) A mad scientist kills brides and uses their glands to keep his wife alive.
Dir: Wallace Fox Cast: Bela Lugosi , Luana Walters , Tris Coffin .
BW-63 mins,

5:15 AM - BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE, THE (1962) A scientist keeps his wife's severed head alive until he can find a new body for her.
Dir: Joseph Green Cast: Virginia Leith , Herb Evers , Adele Lamont .
BW-82 mins, Letterbox Format

22 Saturday

6:45 AM - KILLER SHREWS, THE (1959) A maniacal scientist creates a formula that turns your average shrew into a giant, man-killing beast.
Dir: Ray Kellogg Cast: James Best , Ingrid Goude , Ken Curtis .
BW-68 mins, CC,

8:00 AM - DEVIL BAT, THE (1940) A mad scientist trains killer bats to respond to a special scent.
Dir: Jean Yarbrough Cast: Bela Lugosi , Suzanne Kaaren , Dave O'Brien .
BW-68 mins,

9:15 AM - SEVENTH VICTIM, THE (1943) A girl's search for her missing sister puts her in conflict with a band of satanists.
Dir: Mark Robson Cast: Tom Conway , Jean Brooks , Isabel Jewell .
BW-71 mins, CC,

8:00 PM - JAWS (1975) The sheriff of an island town takes to the seas when a bloodthirsty shark invades the local waters.
Dir: Steven Spielberg Cast: Roy Scheider , Richard Dreyfuss , Robert Shaw .
C-124 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

10:15 PM - JAWS 2 (1978) On the eve of a new resort's opening, Amity's police captain discovers another giant shark on the prowl.
Dir: Jeannot Szwarc Cast: Roy Scheider , Lorraine Gary , Murray Hamilton .
C-116 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

12:15 AM - JAWS 3 (1982) A great white shark devastates an oceanic theme park.
Dir: Joe Alves Cast: Dennis Quaid , Louis Gossett , Bess Armstrong .
C-98 mins, CC,

23 Sunday

8:00 PM - FRANKENSTEIN CREATED WOMAN (1967) Baron Frankenstein puts a wrongly executed man's brain into a beautiful woman's body.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Susan Denberg , Thorley Walters .
C-92 mins, Letterbox Format

10:00 PM - FRANKENSTEIN MUST BE DESTROYED! (1970) Baron Frankenstein blackmails a brother and sister into helping him with a brain transplant.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Simon Ward , Veronica Carlson .
C-101 mins, CC,


24 Monday

3:15 PM - GORGON, THE (1964) A mythical monster turns men to stone in a remote European village.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Christopher Lee , Richard Pasco .
C-83 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

4:45 PM - CURSE OF FRANKENSTEIN, THE (1957) A scientist's attempts to create life unleash a bloodthirsty monster.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Hazel Court , Robert Urquhart .
C-83 mins, CC,


8:00 PM - HORROR OF DRACULA (1958) The legendary count tries to turn his enemies' women into his bloodthirsty brides.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Christopher Lee , Michael Gough .
C-81 mins, CC,

9:30 PM - DRACULA, PRINCE OF DARKNESS (1965) Four travelers unwittingly revive the bloodsucking count.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Christopher Lee , Barbara Shelley , Andrew Keir .
C-90 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

11:15 PM - DRACULA HAS RISEN FROM THE GRAVE (1969) Dracula goes after the niece of the monsignor who destroyed his castle.
Dir: Freddie Francis Cast: Christopher Lee , Rupert Davies , Veronica Carlson .
C-92 mins, CC,

1:00 AM - TASTE THE BLOOD OF DRACULA (1970) 
Count Dracula takes revenge on the businessmen who killed his faithful servant.
Dir: Peter Sasdy Cast: Christopher Lee , Geoffrey Keen , Gwen Watford .
C-95 mins, CC,

2:45 AM - SCARS OF DRACULA (1970) Investigating his brother's murder leads a man to Castle Dracula.
Dir: Roy Ward Baker Cast: Christopher Lee , Dennis Waterman , Jenny Hanley .
C-95 mins, CC,

4:30 AM - DRACULA A.D. 1972 (1972) Cult members unwittingly resurrect Dracula in swinging London.
Dir: Alan Gibson Cast: Christopher Lee , Peter Cushing , Stephanie Beacham .
C-96 mins, CC,


26 Wednesday

6:15 PM - SOYLENT GREEN (1973) A future cop uncovers the deadly secret behind a mysterious synthetic food.
Dir: Richard O. Fleischer Cast: Charlton Heston , Leigh Taylor-Young , Edward G. Robinson .
C-97 mins, CC, Letterbox Format


28 Friday

8:00 PM - DRACULA (1931) The legendary bloodsucker stakes his claim on a British estate in search of new blood.
Dir: Tod Browning Cast: Bela Lugosi , Helen Chandler , David Manners .
BW-74 mins, CC,

9:30 PM - MUMMY, THE (1932) An Egyptian mummy returns to life to stalk the reincarnation of his lost love.
Dir: Karl Freund Cast: Boris Karloff , Zita Johann , David Manners .
BW-73 mins, CC,

11:00 PM - INVISIBLE MAN, THE (1933) A scientist's experiments with invisibility turn him into a madman.
Dir: James Whale Cast: Claude Rains , Gloria Stuart , William Harrigan .
BW-72 mins, CC,

12:15 AM - WOLF MAN, THE (1941) A British nobleman undergoes a startling transformation when he's bitten by a gypsy werewolf.
Dir: George Waggner Cast: Claude Rains , Warren William , Ralph Bellamy .
BW-70 mins, CC,

1:30 AM - BLACK CAT, THE (1934) A Satanist faces off with the vengeful man whose wife and daughter he has stolen.
Dir: Edgar G. Ulmer Cast: Karloff , Bela Lugosi , David Manners .
BW-65 mins, CC,

2:45 AM - UNINVITED, THE (1944) A brother and sister buy a house with a ghostly secret.
Dir: Lewis Allen Cast: Ray Milland , Ruth Hussey , Donald Crisp .
BW-99 mins, CC,

4:30 AM - ISLAND OF LOST SOULS (1933) On a remote island, a mad scientist turns wild animals into human monsters.
Dir: Erle C. Kenton Cast: Charles Laughton , Richard Arlen , Leila Hyams .
BW-70 mins, CC,

29 Saturday

6:00 AM - DEVIL-DOLL, THE (1936) A Devil's Island escapee shrinks murderous slaves and sells them to his victims as dolls.
Dir: Tod Browning Cast: Lionel Barrymore , Maureen O'Sullivan , Frank Lawton .
BW-78 mins, CC,

7:30 AM - LEOPARD MAN, THE (1943) When a leopard escapes during a publicity stunt, it triggers a series of murders.
Dir: Jacques Tourneur Cast: Dennis O'Keefe , Margo , Jean Brooks .
BW-66 mins, CC,

9:00 AM - BEDLAM (1946) When an actress tries to reform an asylum, its corrupt keeper has her committed.
Dir: Mark Robson Cast: Boris Karloff , Anna Lee , Billy House .
BW-79 mins, CC,

12:00 PM - BLACK SCORPION, THE (1957) Giant prehistoric scorpions terrorize the Mexican countryside.
Dir: Edward Ludwig Cast: Richard Denning , Mara Corday , Carlos Rivas .
BW-88 mins, CC,

1:45 PM - BLOB, THE (1958) A misunderstood teen fights to save his town from a gelatinous monster from outer space.
Dir: Irvin S. Yeaworth Jr. Cast: Steven McQueen , Aneta Corseaut , Earl Rowe .
C-83 mins, CC,

3:15 PM - VILLAGE OF THE DAMNED (1961) After a mysterious blackout, the inhabitants of a British village give birth to emotionless, super-powered offspring.
Dir: Wolf Rilla Cast: George Sanders , Barbara Shelley , Martin Stephens .
BW-77 mins, CC,

4:45 PM - THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD, THE (1951) The crew of a remote Arctic base fights off a murderous monster from outer space.
Dir: Christian Nyby Cast: Margaret Sheridan , Kenneth Tobey , Robert Cornthwaite .
BW-87 mins, CC,

6:30 PM - EARTH VS. THE FLYING SAUCERS (1956) Space invaders attack the nation's capital.
Dir: Fred F. Sears Cast: Hugh Marlowe , Joan Taylor , Donald Curtis .
BW-83 mins, CC,


9:45 PM - CARNIVAL OF SOULS (1962) After surviving a car crash, a church organist is haunted by the undead.
Dir: Herk Harvey Cast: Candace Hilligoss , Herk Harvey , Frances Feist .
BW-78 mins, CC,

11:15 PM - IT'S ALIVE (1974) A couple's use of an experimental fertility drug produces a monstrous infant.
Dir: Larry Cohen Cast: Guy Stockwell , Sharon Farrell , Andrew Duggan .
C-91 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

30 Sunday

6:00 PM - ABOMINABLE DR. PHIBES, THE (1971) A madman uses the plagues of ancient Egypt to avenge his wife's death.
Dir: Robert Fuest Cast: Vincent Price , Joseph Cotten , Virginia North .
C-95 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

8:00 PM - YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN (1974) A descendant of Dr. Frankenstein sets out to make a man.
Dir: Mel Brooks Cast: Terry Garr , Cloris Leachman , Gene Wilder .
BW-106 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

10:00 PM - ABBOTT AND COSTELLO MEET FRANKENSTEIN (1948) Count Dracula plots to put a simpleton's brain into the body of the Frankenstein monster.
Dir: Charles T. Barton Cast: Bud Abbott , Lou Costello , Lon Chaney [Jr.] .
BW-83 mins, CC,

12:00 AM - MONSTER, THE (1925) In this silent film, a mad scientist engineers car wrecks so he can experiment on the survivors.
Dir: Roland West Cast: Lon Chaney , Gertrude Olmsted , Hallam Cooley .
BW-87 mins,



31 Monday

6:00 AM - MARK OF THE VAMPIRE (1935) Vampires seem to be connected to an unsolved murder.
Dir: Tod Browning Cast: Lionel Barrymore , Elizabeth Allen , Lionel Atwill .
BW-60 mins, CC,

7:15 AM - CAT PEOPLE (1942) A newlywed fears that an ancient curse will turn her into a bloodthirsty beast.
Dir: Jacques Tourneur Cast: Simone Simon , Tom Conway , Jane Randolph .
BW-73 mins, CC,

8:30 AM - I WALKED WITH A ZOMBIE (1943) A nurse in the Caribbean resorts to voodoo to cure her patient, even though she's in love with the woman's husband.
Dir: Jacques Tourneur Cast: James Ellison , Frances Dee , Tom Conway .
BW-69 mins, CC,

11:15 AM - HOUSE OF WAX (1953) A scarred sculptor re-populates his ravaged wax museum with human corpses.
Dir: Andre DeToth Cast: Vincent Price , Frank Lovejoy , Phyllis Kirk .
C-88 mins, CC,

12:45 PM - BLACK SABBATH (1964) A trio of atmospheric horror tales presented by Boris Karloff.
Dir: Mario Bava Cast: Jacqueline Pierreux , Milly Monti , Michèle Mercier .
C-96 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

2:30 PM - DEAD OF NIGHT (1945) Guests at a country estate share stories of the supernatural.
Dir: Charles Crichton Cast: Mervyn Johns , Hartley Power , Roland Culver .
BW-103 mins, CC,

4:30 PM - HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL (1958) A millionaire offers total strangers a fortune to spend the night in a haunted house.
Dir: William Castle Cast: Vincent Price , Carol Ohmart , Richard Long .
BW-75 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

6:00 PM - HAUNTING, THE (1963) A team of psychic investigators moves into a haunted house that destroys all who live there.
Dir: Robert Wise Cast: Julie Harris , Claire Bloom , Richard Johnson .
BW-112 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

8:00 PM - DEVIL'S BRIDE, THE (1968) Small town Satanists lure an innocent brother and sister into their coven.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Christopher Lee , Charles Gray , Nike Arrighi .
C-96 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

9:45 PM - MUMMY, THE (1959) A resurrected mummy stalks the archaeologists who defiled his tomb.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Christopher Lee , Yvonne Furneaux .
C-88 mins, CC,

11:30 PM - HOUND OF THE BASKERVILLES, THE (1959) Sherlock Holmes investigates the haunting of an isolated British estate by a murderous canine.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Peter Cushing , Andre Morell , Christopher Lee .
C-87 mins, CC, Letterbox Format

1:15 AM - SCREAM OF FEAR (1961) A wheelchair-bound heiress doubts her sanity when she sees her dead father's body around the family estate.
Dir: Seth Holt Cast: Susan Strasberg , Ronald Lewis , Ann Todd .
BW-81 mins, CC,

2:45 AM - TWO FACES OF DR. JEKYLL, THE (1961) An eminent doctor releases a dark force from within himself.
Dir: Terence Fisher Cast: Paul Massie , Dawn Addams , Christopher Lee .
C-88 mins, CC,

4:30 AM - TO THE DEVIL, A DAUGHTER (1976) An occult writer fights to save a friends daughter from Satanists.
Dir: Peter Sykes Cast: Richard Widmark , Christopher Lee , Honor Blackman .
C-93 mins, CC, Letterbox Format


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah TCM is basically devoting 3 nights a week to horror until Halloween.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the list Dr. Phibes. I'm not sure I could stomach The Brain That Wouldn't Die without the MST3K riffs.

We just picked up the new Ghostbusters from Redbox, so I'm anxious to see just how bad it is compared to the originals.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Watched The Oblong Box last nite.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for the list Dr. Phibes. I'm not sure I could stomach The Brain That Wouldn't Die without the MST3K riffs.
> 
> We just picked up the new Ghostbusters from Redbox, so I'm anxious to see just how bad it is compared to the originals.


http://www.club-mst3k.com/

Apparently you can stream those movies.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Watched The People Under the Stairs last night. What a mess of a movie. Still had some enjoyable moments, but not one of Wes Craven's finer moments. I had never seen it; turns out I wasn't missing much.

Tonight we're watching FemBusters.

Dr. Phibes - thanks for the link! I've heard of that site, but never checked it out.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Over the weekend we managed to watch Ghostbusters (terrible), Creepshow and Nightmare Before Christmas. I had actually never seen NBC.

Anyone else still squeezing in as many movies as they can? This week we'll do, at the very least, The Great Pumpkin and Halloween/Halloween III.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a start if anyone wants to post their Halloween movie marathons again this year. I didn't make up one myself yet.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oct 1: The Fog
Oct 2: The Shining
Oct 3: An American Werewolf in London (VHS)
Oct 4: The Evil Dead
Oct 5: Evil Dead II
Oct 6: Halloween II
Oct 7: Halloween 3
Oct 8: Halloween 4 (VHS)
Oct 9: Halloween 5
Oct 10: Gremlins
Oct 11: Day of the Dead
Oct 12: Aliens
Oct 13: Friday the 13th (original)
Oct 14: Friday the 13th Part 2
Oct 15: Friday the 13th Part 3
Oct 16: Friday the 13th The Final Chapter
Oct 17: Nightmare on Elm Street
Oct 18: Nightmare on Elm Street 2 (VHS)
Oct 19: Nightmare on Elm Street 3
Oct 20: Nightmare on Elm Street 4
Oct 21: Slaughter High (horror collection) 
Oct 22: Chopping Mall (horror collection)
Oct 23: Little Shop of Horrors (VHS)
Oct 24: Trick or Treat
Oct 25: Hellraiser
Oct 26: Predator
Oct 27: They Live
Oct 28: Waxwork (horror collection)
Oct 29: The Unholy (horror collection)
Oct 30: 
Oct 31: C.H.U.D. II

Oct 30th is blank because I'm thinking I might do Pet Sematary or something else. I was thinking Killer Klowns but I've heard mixed reviews on that movie...I still want to see it some day but idk if I want to own it. So Pet Sematary is currently in the lead. I was also debating about Child's Play. But I don't want to buy it because there's a boxed set for Child's Play and if I like the movie...I'll want the set...

Anyone know if Child's Play is on Netflix?

Oh another thing about my list...it's all 1980s movies. And they're ordered by year (other then the series) so at the top you have 1980 movies and near the bottom 1989 movies. I wanted to limit myself to 1980s movies as I'm doing a 1980s themed Halloween...with decorations from the 80s (and 90s because that's when I was a kid). Also limiting myself to movies I own or in the case of that blank spot...am willing to buy. So if you see obvious movies missing...that's why.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Nvm, copy post.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool list and theme.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Not many people posted lists this year. I haven't because I can't decide what to watch. I'm tired of the same old movies I watch every year.

Anyone have any suggestions of movies that are not just horror movies but have an actual Halloween theme ? ( other than Michael Myers flicks and Trick r treat)
I want good old Halloween atmosphere not just regular horror and I'm not coming up with much.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love killer klowns from outer space.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of these I may not do because Ive watched them to death. If my fiance hasnt seen them then Ill watch it again if only to scare him, hehe. Hes a scaredy cat. Some on my list are unconventional and worth a watch.

1.Trick r treat
2.Boo! Madea 
3.Hocus pocus
4.Annabelle creation
5.IT
6.IT ( new one)
7.the Frighteners
8.Brothers grim
9.hansel and gretel witch hunters
10.The descent
11.Fido
12.Nbc
13. Thir13en ghosts
14.Death becomes her
15.The mist
16.The grudge
17.Dracula (bram stokers)
18.Cabin in the woods
19.Tucker and dale vs evil
20.Beetlejuice
21.Warm bodies
22.Jeepers creepers ( 1st only)
23.Ghost ship
24.brotherhood of the wolf ( french film really underrated)
25. perfume: the story of a murderer
26.halloweentown ( if I can find it  )
27.highschool of the dead ( anime) tv series
28.28 days later
29.28 weeks later
30.the reaping
31.tales of halloween ( Netflix)


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been doing this for so long, I've seen all of the good horror movies dozens of times. Right now, my wife and I are going through 13 Nights of Elvira on Amazon Prime, just to get through some really bad Full Moon movies. After that, I want to get through the whole Nightmare on Elm Street series, some of which my wife has never seen, plus the Never Sleep Again documentary which is really good. Since we don't just watch horror in October, it's hard to find movies that we haven't seen over and over again, that we want to watch.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm on a Guillermo del Toro binge after seeing an exhibit from his films and memorabilia at the Art Gallery of Ontario.

1. Crimson Peak
2. The Devil's Backbone
3. Cronos
4. Blade II

I'd also add a couple of foreign films that are excellent:

1. Onibaba
2. Shutter (Thai version, not the Hollywood version)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you know if they have any halloween specials? In the past they were "halloween extreme" and "best halloween haunted houses" and I think it was the travel channel or something similar. Youngest son loves those!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to watch the original Poltergeist with my girlfriend's 2 children, ages 14 and 16. I haven't seen it in several years so hoping it stands the test of time. They can be picky movie wise (being teens and all), but I think they will like this one. 

For myself, I'm going to watch a couple oldie but goodies for sarters, Murder By Death and Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I just saw "The Witch" (2015) for the first time this week-end. Very atmospheric, and very disturbing.
I have been enjoying Svengoolie's Saturday evening shows this month, even rearranging plans to be home for it. "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken" was on this past Saturday...I was in heaven. I'm very happy it is coming on earlier.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Hell House LLC is a legit Halloween movie. Just watched it last night; I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Berserker said:


> Hell House LLC is a legit Halloween movie. Just watched it last night; I was pleasantly surprised.


going to give this a shot. Found it on Amazon prime so it's free ( for prime members) I didn't check netflix yet. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

TCM had halloween movies Tuesdays and Sunday all this month. I posted about that before. Here's tonight's lineup The devils bride 1968. The curse of Frankenstein 1957. The mummy 1959. The curse of the werewolf 1961. Plague of the zombies 1966. The reptile. 1966. All starts at 8 pm est.


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

icezombie said:


> I am going to watch the original Poltergeist with my girlfriend's 2 children, ages 14 and 16. I haven't seen it in several years so hoping it stands the test of time. They can be picky movie wise (being teens and all), but I think they will like this one.
> 
> For myself, I'm going to watch a couple oldie but goodies for sarters, Murder By Death and Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein.


Love A&CMF. A great selection of monsters causing mayhem for bud and lou.


----------



## chicofox (Oct 17, 2016)

I've decided to cover as much Vincent Price/Roger Corman territory as possible this October. So far I've watched House of Usher, Masque of the Red Death, and Pit and the Pendulum. Tomb of Ligeia is reserved for this weekend.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Not many people posted lists this year. I haven't because I can't decide what to watch. I'm tired of the same old movies I watch every year.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions of movies that are not just horror movies but have an actual Halloween theme ? ( other than Michael Myers flicks and Trick r treat)
> I want good old Halloween atmosphere not just regular horror and I'm not coming up with much.


I feel the same way in wishing there were more Halloween themed movies. All I can suggest is "Tales of Halloween" and all of the various sitcoms on TV with their Halloween themed episodes. For example, The Mick, on tonight, is having a Halloween episode.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

On netflix, 

Boys in the Trees
Dark forces and nightmares are unleashed when two teenage friends, estranged by one's popularity, reunite for a Halloween walk through the forest. 

I haven't seen it but for those wanting something new and taking place on Halloween. 

Let me know if someone watches it.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

No way I can watch movies during October. Active teen daughters, sports, prep work, can't even make time to go see "Blade Runner".
But a pair of off-beat movies I haven't seen on anyone's list- Innocent Blood; Robert Loggia plays a crime boss who turns into a vampire, and Dead Heat; a Buddy-Cop film that has Joe Piscopo get killed and transforms into a zombie. Now that video stores have gone the way of the dodo, these would be hard to find...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Stochey said:


> On netflix,
> 
> Boys in the Trees
> Dark forces and nightmares are unleashed when two teenage friends, estranged by one's popularity, reunite for a Halloween walk through the forest.
> ...


I will bite the bullet and see what this is like. I've never heard of it so probably not the greatest but some of the best movies I've seen are the ones I had never heard of and no one was really talking about.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone doing a monthly marathon this year? I always do, and I also always fall short; just get so busy. Post your selections and have fun with it.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumping in with mine although I suspect there won't be enough time to watch them all, October is a busy month!  


1. Hocus Pocus
2. Halloween (1978) 
3. Halloween 2
4. Halloween 3: Season of the Witch 
5. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers
6. Halloween 5
7. Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers
8. Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
9. Halloween: Resurrection
10. Halloween (2018) (Will be going to the movies for this one) 
11. Trick 'r Treat 
12. IT (2017)
13. Friday the 13th 
14. Friday the 13th - Part 2 
15. Friday the 13th - Part 3
16. Friday the 13th - The Final Chapter
17. Pay the Ghost
18. All Hallow's Eve 
19. All Hallow's Eve 2
20. Tales of Halloween
21. A Nightmare on Elm Street
22. Pet Sematary
23. Pet Sematary 2
24. Poltergeist (Original) 
25. The Amityville Horror (Original)
26. House on Haunted Hill (1999)
27. Fun Size
28. Goosebumps
29. House 2: The Second Story
30. Sinister
31. The Exorcist (Original)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Bratwitch said:


> Jumping in with mine although I suspect there won't be enough time to watch them all, October is a busy month!
> 
> 
> 1. Hocus Pocus
> ...


Glad to see this thread revived. I saw "Fun Size" on your list and had to go watch a trailer on Youtube, as I'd never heard of it. That looks hilarious so thanks for the tip. I love their tag line "Some people just can't handle Halloween!" LOL!  I always like to throw a few fun new items to the annual movie roster each year, so I'll be on the hunt for that. I caught Pay the Ghost on Netflix last year and really liked it. Beetle Juice, Hocus Pocus and Addams Family 1 & 2 always make the list each year. Legend Of Hell House will be on mine too, as well as The Raven with Vincent Price. And I'll definitely be going to see the newest Halloween at the theater this year as well - gotta love Jamie Lee Curtis!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 6 of my 8 movies chosen - two movies Sat and Sun. 
Ouija: Origin of Evil
Hereditary
Lights Out
insidious - The Last Key
Mr Sardonicus
Son of Frankenstein
The last two were recorded from Son of Svengoolie. If your're into classic or campy scary movies introduced by an entertaining host, like Elvira, then you'll like Svengoolie.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We made our list too and of course have already started it. We actually want to do one movie each night of Halloween ( all of Oct is Halloween here)
Not all are "Halloween" movies but we try to add different movies each year and see new ones we've never seen. it gets hard to keep up a list and not get bored.

The Nun Went to theater of course for this one...it was our first one this year
Rings
Hereditary
Halloween - new one going to movies
House with the clock in it's walls Went tonight to see this, it was cute and had jack o lanters lol
Adams Family
Pride Prejudice and Zombies
Poltergeist remake , only because we haven't seen it yet
Goosebumps 2 Haunted Halloween theater Oct 12 I think
Friend Request
Tower of Terror
Trilogy of Terror - Prime
Haunted Mansion
Trick or Treat
The Witch
The Haunting of Hill House - new series on netflix
Out of the Shadows
Lore - Amazon series
Friday the 13th - first one cause my daughter has never seen it
The Burbs
The Witching
Wish Upon
Hell Fest - in theaters
Creature from the Black Lagoon - I'm not crazy about this one but my daughter really wants to see it for some reason
Puppet Master The littlest Reich ( something like that....has anyone seen this ? is it worth it ?

We still have a few more to decide on. A lot of ours are family friendly, just sort of ended up that way this year. We always have a few "cute" ones sprinkled in, a few more than usual this year. 

Maybes.... Dark Shadows, Sleepy Hollow, Corpse Bride, Ghostbusters ( I really don't want this one), Unfriended

I hope more people post their list , it always helps me get new ideas I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, finally compiled my lineup for this year. I don't watch a movie every night, but tend to do marathons on the weekends, so we'll see how many I get to. Most of the new ones will be courtesy of streaming. Old favs, I put stars on the ones I've already seen - had to really think about which ones get a revisit this year. But I mostly tried to fill the slots with new blood (pardon the pun!) 

1.	*Hocus Pocus
2. The Endless
3.	*The Frighteners
4. Winchester
5.	*Thir13en Ghosts, 2001
6.	*The Addams Family
7. Fun Size –_ thanks Bratwitch!_
8.	*The Thing, John Carpenter 1982
9.	Hell Fest (at theater)
10. Down a Dark Hall
11.	Don’t Leave Home
12.	*Beetlejuice
13. The Witching – _thanks disembodiedvoice!_
14. Hereditary 
15.	*The Raven, Vincent Price 1963
16.	*The Raven, John Cusack 2012
17. Our House
18. Truth or Dare
19.	*The Skeleton Key 
20.	The Nightmare (documentary, giving this one a shot)
21. The Nun (at the theater)
22. Marrowbone 
23.	*Halloween, John Carpenter 1978
24. Halloween 2018 (at the theater)
25. *It Follows, Netflix
26. Delirium
27. The Midnight Man
28. *The Legend of Hell House, 1973
29. Summer of 84 (looks like campy good fun for anyone that loved the 80s)
30. Pyewacket 
31. A Quiet Place


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I think I will add Fun Size to my list as well, look silly but thats ok. We did the Medea Boo movie last year and it was horrible lol , didnt see the second one I was burned too bad by the first. I hope Fun Size is well...fun

Don't thank me for The Witching yet SpookyWolf, Ive never seen it and it has terrible reviews, I just put it on my list simply after doing a search looking for stuff I haven't seen. Just don't want you cussing me if it ends up wasting both of our time lol

Think I might add Ghost Stories to my list as well


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I think I will add Fun Size to my list as well, look silly but thats ok. We did the Medea Boo movie last year and it was horrible lol , didnt see the second one I was burned too bad by the first. I hope Fun Size is well...fun
> 
> Don't thank me for The Witching yet SpookyWolf, Ive never seen it and it has terrible reviews, I just put it on my list simply after doing a search looking for stuff I haven't seen. Just don't want you cussing me if it ends up wasting both of our time lol


No worries. I've got several new ones on my list that could be complete bombs. Delirious tanked in the ratings, so I'm thinking about switching that out for Slender Man, although that might not be much better. I just like the idea that Slender Man started out on a Forum very much like this one. I like adding a few "lighter" movies to the season, so Fun Size seems like it will fit the bill - the trailer looked funny. I think Summer of 84 will probably be the same way. And actually Happy Death Day surprised me, especially since I went into it expecting complete crap. It was really not bad at all - if you don't mind stereotypical college slasher style movies. But this one kept it's sense of humor, so I liked that about it. The only reason I didn't put it on my list was because I just saw it a few months ago. Same for the movie Lights Out. I actually really liked that one, but I just saw it not too long ago. Should have saved it for the season, but again, I thought it would be garbage and it surprised me in a good way. I left off a lot of the regular movies I watch every year this time around. Trying to switch things up and catch some new ones. And I think we need a category for "Add Ons" because I'm watching Monster House right now and before that was Monsters University from the Freeform 31 days of Halloween. I have that on in the background while I try to decorate for Halloween.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> We made our list too and of course have already started it. We actually want to do one movie each night of Halloween ( all of Oct is Halloween here)
> Not all are "Halloween" movies but we try to add different movies each year and see new ones we've never seen. it gets hard to keep up a list and not get bored.
> 
> 
> Puppet Master The littlest Reich ( something like that....has anyone seen this ? is it worth it ?


I haven't seen this latest installment but it's one of those "If you're into the 'X' series, you should enjoy it!" brand of movies. So, if you've seen all the previous Puppet Master movies, you already know what you're in for. Blue Moon Pictures was one of those straight to video brands that was on my 'Yep, gonna rent it no matter what the box says' lists. It's campy, it's creepy, it's gory, it's for me type thing. There is one series from them that had a big budget and was shot on site in former Transylvanian castles and hired locals as extras and for costuming called Sub-Species that has 2 official sequels and one unofficial "Vampire Journals" that goes in and out of print (was out of print for almost a decade at one point) that is my favorite Vampire series of movies. Sure Vlad makes a brief appearance but it's not about him. It's not Bram Stoker's Dracula level of effects, but they did a remarkable job with the budget and used some creative effects to enhance things for the 90's.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just watch what’s on tv in October in September I finally watched the 4K edition of ghostbusters and ghostbusters 2;
It sounded wonderful in Dolby atmos 
Et in 4K , Hocus Pocus , nightmare before Christmas, Mickey house of mouse villain edition , Disney legend of sleepy hallow on Blu-ray and Monster house. 
Charlie and the chocolate factory was on last night lol 
I also have been able to watch the monster, phantom of the opera and a couple other silent films today on tcm and paranormon yesterday .

My Halloween lineup that I must watch is as fallows. 
Halloween 
Halloween season of the witch. Really all the Halloween movies. Lol 
Scream
The great pumpkin Charlie Brown 
The universal monsters collection. 
Frankenstein, bride of Frankenstein, son etc
Invisible man my favorite movie of all time 
The creature from the black lagoon. 
Dracula 
The mummy 
The wolf man
The wolf man that came out in 2010 I believe 
Sleepy Hollow 
Monster house
Disney movies 
Halloween town 
Halloween town too
Halloween town High. 
Tower of terror. 
Twitches 
Twitches too
Nightmare on elm street 
Boo 
Boo2 maybe 
Witch 
Child’s play 
The night of the living dead 



Really I just watch anything related to Halloween or horror


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

A few of the better spooky movies I have seen recently are:

1.) "It Follows". WAY better than I expected. My girlfriend and I both LOVED it. 

2.) "The Babadook". One of the best in recent years.

3.) "The Witch" and "Hereditary". Both require some patience and are not for everyone, but I thought they were very well done.

4.) "Clown". Really enjoyed the plot and story. Special effects and makeup were crazy. It was a wild ride for sure.

I am not sure about "Terrifier". Looks really creepy and has gotten positive reviews, but if it's just gore and shocking violence I may not be interested.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

The terror on Amazon was a fun watch. Based on a true story of a British ship in 1845.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll fill this in throughout the month. I tend to choose my movies on a whim.
1. The Conjuring 2
2. Don't leave home
3. Insidious 3
4. It comes at Night
5. Hide in the Light
6. Hell House LLC
7. Hell House LLC 2
8. Alien Surveillance (do not recommend, awful, 10mins felt like an eternity)
9. Die Präsenz
10. Havenhurst
11. Occulus


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

So far I've watched:
1. Hell Fest
2. The Funhouse 
3. Insidious
4. The Conjuring
5. The Conjuring 2
6. In the Mouth of Madness
7. Dead Silence
8. Demons 
9. Demons 2
10. The Sentinel

I'll update as I go along.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SATX said:


> So far I've watched:
> 1. Hell Fest
> 2. The Funhouse
> 3. Insidious
> ...


what did you think of Hell Fest ? we were gonna try to go to see it but I'm sort of on the fence


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> what did you think of Hell Fest ? we were gonna try to go to see it but I'm sort of on the fence


I actually really enjoyed it! It doesn't change the game but I thought it was a nice little slasher flick in the vein of the 80's. Easily the best thing about it is the set design of the amusement park. It's phenomenal! See it on a matinee for sure.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SATX said:


> I actually really enjoyed it! It doesn't change the game but I thought it was a nice little slasher flick in the vein of the 80's. Easily the best thing about it is the set design of the amusement park. It's phenomenal! See it on a matinee for sure.


We saw Hell Fest last week and I liked it too. You were right about the set design of the amusement park, it was a lot of fun to look at. Not a game changer by any means, very predictable and old school but I enjoyed it for the most part.

We also watched The Witching on Amazon.....uh....yeah, not great, not even good lol. It was sort of boring and silly, the acting was some of the worst I've seen in awhile.

We also watched an anthology series called The Witching Season, it has about 5 short stories , none are great but what I did like was that they all took place on Halloween and the intro reminded me of what Halloween looked like in the old days.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, this thread is old. But I haven't been on for a while either.

Last Halloween I went for Horror/Comedy. From DVD:
1. Shaun of the Dead
2. Motel Hell

The from Amazon Prime a vampire B-movie:
Old Blood starring Sam Terry

I highly recommend it if you like old Hammer Horror films, Ed Wood, etc.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, never too early to post your Halloween movie marathons for 2019 I guess!


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

1.Something Wicked This Way Comes
2.Creepshow,Creepshow 2
3.Evil Dead,Evil Dead 2
4.House on Haunted Hill(1999)
5.The Haunting(original)
6.The Frighteners
7.Demon Knight, Bordello of Blood
8.Fright Night 1 and 2
9.Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2
10.Texas Chainsaw Massacre(2003)
11.Reanimator
12.The Barn
13.Haxan,Nosferatu
14.Plan 9 From Outer Space
15.Repo:The Genetic Opera
16.Night of the Demons
17.Evil Dead(2013)
18.Dark Night of the Scarecrow
19.Blair Witch:Book of Shadows(blasphemy, i know)
20.Scream
21.Scream 2
22.Scream 3
23.Nightmare on Elm Street 3 and 4
24.All Hallow's Eve 1 and 2
25.Friday the 13th 6:Jason Lives
26.Sleepy Hollow
27.Lost Boys,Near Dark
28.Tales of Halloween
29.From Dusk Till Dawn, John Carpenter's Vampires
30.Halloween(1978), Halloween 2(1981)
31.Trick 'r Treat, Halloween 3, Trick or Treat(1986)

I included some double features i like to watch. Halloween night the last few years I've been doing a triple feature. I always get into the spirit of the season starting in September so technically i binge for a couple months. Other movies i often watch are The Thing From Another World, the From Dusk Till Dawn sequels, various episodes of Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Millennium, Tales From the Darkside, Friday the 13th the series. Too much to choose from lol. Also, I usually listen to the old War of the Worlds radio broadcast.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are some cool picks. I can usually come up with a good list, but there are also so many specials to add, and I'm always interested in seeing if anything new actually comes out, which is rare. There were a lot of cool ones from Travel Channel a few years back, like AMERICA'S SCARIEST HAUNTED HALLOWEEN ATTRACTIONS (series of 4), HALLOWEEN CRAZY (series of 3), HGTV HALLOWEEN BLOCK PARTY, and AMERICA HAUNTS was really cool. These don't air anymore, but fortunately I burned them to DVD over the years. Also the Food Network has new seasons of HALLOWEEN WARS, HAUNTED GINGERBREAD SHOWDOWN, and HALLOWEEN BAKING CHAMPIONSHIP. There are other food specials but these are the ones I watch. Also you can catch repeat showings of THE MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA. One is airing right now on Travel, the Top 13.


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Those are some cool picks. I can usually come up with a good list, but there are also so many specials to add, and I'm always interested in seeing if anything new actually comes out, which is rare. There were a lot of cool ones from Travel Channel a few years back, like AMERICA'S SCARIEST HAUNTED HALLOWEEN ATTRACTIONS (series of 4), HALLOWEEN CRAZY (series of 3), HGTV HALLOWEEN BLOCK PARTY, and AMERICA HAUNTS was really cool. These don't air anymore, but fortunately I burned them to DVD over the years. Also the Food Network has new seasons of HALLOWEEN WARS, HAUNTED GINGERBREAD SHOWDOWN, and HALLOWEEN BAKING CHAMPIONSHIP. There are other food specials but these are the ones I watch. Also you can catch repeat showings of THE MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA. One is airing right now on Travel, the Top 13.


I watch Halloween Wars and any Halloween specials i can in October. Haunted History of Halloween on the History Channel is cool as well. Monster Makers...so much good stuff!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well it looks like with Covid, movie watching will be an even bigger part of our Halloween experience this year. It always plays a role, we try to watch one "Halloween" movie each night of October and this year will be no different. We even read Halloween books during the month as well.
Just told my daughter we had to start compiling our list. I will post it once we get one going. I love this thread because it always gives us ideas we either never thought of or never heard of until seeing it hear. So I hope to see some lists this year !! keep em coming.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey since I saw you mention Halloween books, please check out my work. I have a number of titles on Amazon and direct from my publishers. The one I recommend first is A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN. Some of my fans include Rick Polizzi, former producer of the Simpsons and owner of Boney Island. He actually featured some of my books at his haunt.


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well it looks like with Covid, movie watching will be an even bigger part of our Halloween experience this year. It always plays a role, we try to watch one "Halloween" movie each night of October and this year will be no different. We even read Halloween books during the month as well.
> Just told my daughter we had to start compiling our list. I will post it once we get one going. I love this thread because it always gives us ideas we either never thought of or never heard of until seeing it hear. So I hope to see some lists this year !! keep em coming.


I read Dark Harvest by Norman Partridge every October. Also the October Dreams compilation books-contains short stories, authors favorite Halloween memories, chapter on Halloween movies.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cemetery Dance published both Norm's book DARK HARVEST and OCTOBER DREAMS. They've published a bunch of my books as well, plus I have stories in their SHIVERS series and the HALLOWEEN CARNIVAL series. They published my book A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN in Kindle, and several other ones recently.


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Cemetery Dance published both Norm's book DARK HARVEST and OCTOBER DREAMS. They've published a bunch of my books as well, plus I have stories in their SHIVERS series and the HALLOWEEN CARNIVAL series. They published my book A HAUNTED HALLOWEEN in Kindle, and several other ones recently.


Looking forward to reading your work. I just ordered A Haunted Halloween from Amazon. I'm a big fan of anthologies.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks much, I appreciate it!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Just purchased A Haunted Halloween. Always looking for new Halloween books to get in the mood. Another good book is The Halloween Host on Amazon. It was written by SM Barrett who used to be a follower on this site.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks much! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe this year is the right year to finally try and finish this. I set out to do it every year for five years and I end up giving up and not doing it.

I've already been feeling like I want to do a "creature feature" theme this year...makes sense if I did the movies too. I have my CRT TV with a VCR in it setup so it's not as if it's hard for me to watch the movies I have on VHS...really should try my hardest to do it this year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I burned most of my VCR tapes onto DVD, but I have a few with rarities on them. I have a Panasonic dual burner with a VCR head. For some of the VCR tapes the quality has really deteriorated. I'm still a fan of DVDs, and never had one which gets worse with wear.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I actually collect VHS because of the quality lol. It's nostalgic and with horror movies it can really set the mood to have a grainy old VHS playing in the background.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I have never tried the 31 nights deal. Thanks to the factors that have made most of 2020 a drag, this might be the year I go for it. I don't know. That's a tall order to watch ANY movies night-after-night like that for a month. 
But, reading the back-pages of this venerable thread got me all enthused to give it a shot this October. I'm going to try to power through a 1960's Horror/Sci-Fi/Fantasy Freakathon. Now, this may seem like sheer folly, and I am pretty sure some of these are going to be terrible, but I'm nonetheless excited about giving this a try now! Hopefully, I'll come to my senses eventually and go about this differently, but for now this is my formal October 2020 Movie Marathon line-up as I envision it, in the brain-frying July heat:

BLOOD AND ROSES (1960)
THE HANDS OF ORLAC (1960)
THE PHANTOM PLANET (1961)
HAND OF DEATH (1962)
SLAUGHTER OF THE VAMPIRES (1962)
KING KONG VS GODZILLA (1962)
THE SLIME PEOPLE (1962)
BLOOD FEAST (1963)
THE COMEDY OF TERRORS (1964)
DEVILS OF DARKNESS (1965)
FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD (1965)
I SAW WHAT YOU DID (1965)
THE DEADLY BEES (1966)
BLOOD BATH (1966)
DESTINATION INNER SPACE (1966)
TERROR BENEATH THE SEA (1966)
WAR OF THE GARGANTUAS (1966)
FRANKENSTEIN CREATED WOMAN (1967)
GRUESOME TWOSOME (1967)
IT! (1967)
KING KONG ESCAPES (1967)
THE MUMMY’S SHROUD (1967)
SOMETHING WEIRD (1967)
A TASTE OF BLOOD (1967)
TORTURE CHAMBER OF DR SADISM (1967)
THE GHASTLY ONES (1968)
MISSION MARS (1968)
THE POWER (1968)
BLOOD OF DRACULA’S CASTLE (1969)
EYE OF THE CAT (1969)
JOURNEY TO THE FAR SIDE OF THE SUN (1969)

Why all 1960's movies (you probably didn't wonder at all)? I dunno. You can tell just from the titles alone that it's going to be cheesy fun trying to watch that bunch of movies over a month's time.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

There's some interesting sounding titles there lol. I tried to do 1980s movies only last year.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> There's some interesting sounding titles there lol. I tried to do 1980s movies only last year.


Yeah, I'm more of 70's-80's fan myself and if this goes at all well, will probably give one of those decades a try in 2021. Did you enjoy your 80's marathon last year? There's a lot of terrific cheesy horror flicks from that era.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The 80s also had some that have risen above the mire. If you've never seen the following, I recommend WOLFEN, WITHOUT WARNING, DARK NIGHT OF THE SCARECROW, CHUD, PREDATOR, HALLOWEEN 3: SEASON OF THE WITCH, A NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET, and ALIENS. Some of these I'm sure everyone has seen, but there were some classics.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Tasty Brains said:


> Yeah, I'm more of 70's-80's fan myself and if this goes at all well, will probably give one of those decades a try in 2021. Did you enjoy your 80's marathon last year? There's a lot of terrific cheesy horror flicks from that era.


I never finished it. As I said earlier in this thread, I've tried multiple times over the years to watch 31 movies but I give up because cramming 31 movies...night after night is a bit much. The movies I did watch were one's I've seen before so it was eh...I'm hoping this year since I'm trying to restrict myself to just classic monster movies...I'll be more entertained since I've never watched most of them. However the reason I've never watched them is because they're B&W. I like color.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> The 80s also had some that have risen above the mire. If you've never seen the following, I recommend WOLFEN, WITHOUT WARNING, DARK NIGHT OF THE SCARECROW, CHUD, PREDATOR, HALLOWEEN 3: SEASON OF THE WITCH, A NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET, and ALIENS. Some of these I'm sure everyone has seen, but there were some classics.



You recommend Wolfen?! Thats so good to hear! Its one of my absolute favorite books and I just recently found out there was a movie!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I never finished it. As I said earlier in this thread, I've tried multiple times over the years to watch 31 movies but I give up because cramming 31 movies...night after night is a bit much. The movies I did watch were one's I've seen before so it was eh...I'm hoping this year since I'm trying to restrict myself to just classic monster movies...I'll be more entertained since I've never watched most of them. However the reason I've never watched them is because they're B&W. I like color.


Yeah, it's a tall order. I'll have extra days off in October, and if other events and plans get cancelled, I might be able to realistically make it through half of my movie choices. I think I'll be scaling back on the yard haunting this year, so that will afford more free time to try to power through the list. 

I see a lot of movies, but don't consider myself any expert on them or anything. I just love watching movies. I will watch something from the dawn of cinema to a Netflix original that just dropped yesterday. I get you about color, but somehow the B&W works perfect in most of those old Universal classic monster movies. Just adds to the gothic charm in my view. I would actually avoid a colorized version of Frankenstein, Dracula, the Mummy or the Wolf Man (or any of their creepy kin). I'll watch a version of the same story that might've been shot in color years later, but I'd rather see the originals as they were made. But I understand your hesitation.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

WOLFEN is a good, solid movie. I definitely recommend.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's early, but not _that_ early to compile your Halloween movie list...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> It's early, but not _that_ early to compile your Halloween movie list...


lol I don't think too early at all . We've been working on ours for awhile but so far we aren't doing very well. I'm sort of tired of watching the same thing and hoping to come up with new ideas.

by the way I bought one of your books, I got Haunted Halloween but I could swear I got it years ago after reading one of your posts but I can't find it or anything that shows me I actually did. weird because I could have sworn it. 
either way , it is on our list for the 31 nights, probably won't finish in one night thats ok, less movies I have to try and come up with lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've written 18 books, now for October, if I can get everyone to...just kidding! Seriously, thanks for buying it. I'm not getting rich from writing, but it helps me to keep getting book deals. The publishing world in the small press is not a big moneymaker for all parties. Let me know once you read it, and I can always use Amazon reviews! Thanks again!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

On a similar note, TCM has announced its October schedule and posted it on their website. They are known for airing many classics during the Halloween season, and this year Peter Cushing is the featured actor. Many of the same movies run every October, but they make a legitimate effort in showing a good selection. There just aren't a lot that I haven't seen already or were aired in previous years. Still, if you have TCM check it out.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Paul Melniczek said:


> The 80s also had some that have risen above the mire. If you've never seen the following, I recommend WOLFEN, WITHOUT WARNING, DARK NIGHT OF THE SCARECROW, CHUD, PREDATOR, HALLOWEEN 3: SEASON OF THE WITCH, A NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET, and ALIENS. Some of these I'm sure everyone has seen, but there were some classics.


Dark night of the Scarecrow is very creepy! 😊 And I really like Halloween III...although it doesn't sit on the shelf with the rest of my Halloween franchise DVDs.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not too early to compose your list. October is right around the corner.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

We added movies we haven’t seen in a while or haven’t seen yet, and will pick based on the “feels” of that night. Then I’ll stamp the square with a spooky stamp! (I’m reaching for small moments of joy this quarantine season 😂)

We also watch Halloween Wars, Halloween Baking Championship, and have found other funny specials on YouTube like this:
Room By Room: It’s Halloween Part 1 (4 part series of 90’s? decorating)
HGTV What’s with that Really Haunted House? (4 parts)
HGTV Halloween Block Party (3 parts circa 2010)


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm not sure who all gets this but saw Movies! (50.2 near Chicago) has Curse of Frankenstein at 10:30am this Sat. & Dracula Has Risen From the Grave (one of my Favs of yore) after it. Checked the following 2 Saturdays & back to non-Horror. That's weird!


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Paul Melniczek said:


> It's not too early to compose your list. October is right around the corner.


1.Bordello of Blood 2.Demon Knight 3.Evil Dead 2 4.Texas Chainsaw 2 5.Re-Animator 6.Repo:The Genetic Opera 7.Creepshow 2 8.House On Haunted Hill(1999) 9.Plan 9 From Outer Space 10.The Thing From Another World 11.Night of the Demons(original) 12.Dark Night of the Scarecrow 13.Near Dark 14.The Forsaken 15.Friday the 13th Part 6 16.Nightmare on Elm St. 3 17.Scream 18.The Frighteners 19.Night of the Living Dead 20.Return of the Living Dead 21.Wishmaster 22.Sleepy Hollow 23.All Hallow's Eve 24.John Carpenter's Vampires 25.From Dusk Till Dawn 26.Hellions 27.The Barn 28.Halloween(original) 29.Halloween 2(original) 30.Halloween H20 31.Samhain day/night marathon: Trick or Treat(1986),Tales of Halloween,Trick 'r Treat, Halloween 3-Season of the Witch


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

So to make it even easier on myself to have no excuses...I found every Universal Monster movie online. Internet Archives has them all...at least the classic stuff. No fussing with VHS or anything...just have to go to the site and click.

I'm doing them in order of release so Phantom of the Opera (1925) first and The Creature Walks Among Us (1956) last. Perfectly there's 31 movies in the line up (at least if you count the Abbott and Costello movies...which I do.).

Another plus side to finding it all online is I don't have to try and complete my VHS collection before October. I'm still missing quite a few movies...I have the basics but the harder to find ones are...hard to find. The Invisible Man movies specifically are giving me a hard time, they're few and far inbetween and they're not cheap when I do find them.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

TCM has shown many classics for a long time, including Hammer. Of course, if you don't have the channel then it doesn't matter. Where is the link for these movies you're talking about?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Universal Studios Monsters 1932 The Mummy : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Universal Monsters



archive.org





They weren't all posted up by the same person so you do have to do some digging into the site but if you go into the movie section, then sci-fi/horror...you can find a lot of stuff...not just the Universal Monster movies. The Mummy is just one example I pulled off my list.

I don't think I have TCM.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So far this year:

Psycho - watched this the first night I had my living room decorated. It went great with some pumpkin cinnamon rolls and apple cider!

The Lodge - hadn't seen it before. I liked it. Better than I thought it would be. However, the ending was lacking for sure. It won't be one I watch every year. 

I've also watched a ton of Halloween Wars on Hulu, lol.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Thus far, I've seen:

BLOOD AND ROSES (1960) - Fantastic vampire tale based on Le Fanu's "Carmilla". 
EYES WITHOUT A FACE (1960) - There's a scene or two in this tragic tale that must have shocked the **** out of audiences back in 1960. Perfectly creepy ending, too. 
THE HANDS OF ORLAC (1960) - Quite a few movies have taken on this transplanted hands concept. This one does it as well as most. 
HAND OF DEATH (1962) - Holy ****, John Agar was in some awful movies. 
SLAUGHTER OF THE VAMPIRES (1962) - Felt pretty much like I'd seen this done too many times already. If you're a vampire movie lover, you might like it. 
THE SLIME PEOPLE (1962) - How do you create a subterranean invasion with only three monster suits? The Slime People! 
BLOOD FEAST (1963) - Considered the first "splatter" film. It's definitely pretty red and messy. 

From what I can tell, the 60's just got worse and worse for horror flicks* as the decade wore on. And I'm only three years in! 






*At least the ones I picked, anyway.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

THE SLIME PEOPLE is a campy favorite and I've watched that over the years. There's a version on Mystery Theater on ROKU, if you like watching that. I prefer no commentary while watching anything myself, although they can be funny.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Paul Melniczek said:


> THE SLIME PEOPLE is a campy favorite and I've watched that over the years. There's a version on Mystery Theater on ROKU, if you like watching that. I prefer no commentary while watching anything myself, although they can be funny.


I'm the same way. No matter how campy the movie, I'd rather see it on it's own first. Then I might view the MST3K version. I gotta give it to "The Slime People" for attempting such an ambitious plot with no budget. The slime people suits were pretty cool. I wish there was an outfit that would design classic sci-fi and horror monster suits to spec for individual customers, no matter how trashy the movie.


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Paul Melniczek said:


> THE SLIME PEOPLE is a campy favorite and I've watched that over the years. There's a version on Mystery Theater on ROKU, if you like watching that. I prefer no commentary while watching anything myself, although they can be funny.


Off subject. I received your book A Haunted Halloween and i am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Jack, thanks much my friend. Let me know what you think!

The SLIME PEOPLE has a fun vibe to it. The overpowering fog creating murky scenes will turn off some, but that's part of the appeal. So many of these retro films have a noticeable pattern, especially the Cold War horror movies. This one also contains the pretext of the atom bomb as its baseline, so it's in the batch. You need the following to qualify:

-- atomic energy as pretext
-- disturbed or enlarged creatures (either existing or new species) creating a furor due to atomic energy
-- at least one or two military figures (maybe an entire army)
-- one scientist
-- at the minimum, one single daughter of said scientist
-- an heroic figure that falls in love with scientist's daughter

Presto! But there are some great films mixed in with the others. Some of my favorites are THEM!, 20 MILLION MILES TO EARTH, IT CAME FROM BENEATH THE SEA, THE GIANT BEHEMOTH, and of course GODZILLA to name a few.


----------

